# adams kingfish



## JMAN2013 (Jan 2, 2013)

can anyone help me locate turtlebuster dogs in or around ohio? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

JMAN2013 said:


> can anyone help me locate turtlebuster dogs in or around ohio? any help would be greatly appreciated.


Turtlebuster isn't even a bloodline. I have dogs with him in them, but they ARE NOT Turtlebuster.


----------



## JMAN2013 (Jan 2, 2013)

im totally aware of this im not new to this. i didnt ask for an education i asked if someone knew of any turtlebuster in or around ohio... maybe i should of said turtlebuster blood.. but any way thanks for telling me something i already knew so maybe someone who doesnt know that a dog cant be bred back to itself- now knows.:clap:


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

JMAN2013 said:


> im totally aware of this im not new to this. i didnt ask for an education i asked if someone knew of any turtlebuster in or around ohio... maybe i should of said turtlebuster blood.. but any way thanks for telling me something i already knew so maybe someone who doesnt know that a dog cant be bred back to itself- now knows.:clap:


My bad...I assumed you were new because you're asking about Pit Dogs on a pet bull forum.


----------



## JMAN2013 (Jan 2, 2013)

typical- if you actually really did know the breed your so called pit dogs come from the most loved"pet bulls". learn a litle about your friend other than chaining them in the backyard on a run- then you will see what a real"petbull" is about. novice puppy pusher.one thing you are right about tho... i am on the wrong site. glad to say it was a pleasure but not really. ps Fallons "ACE" kept momma warm at night.good luck with your philosophy.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Lotsa animosity here... but why? 

I had no clue Turtlebuster was just a dog and not a bloodline. Just remember that threads are here for everyone to learn.


----------



## JMAN2013 (Jan 2, 2013)

no animosity at all. i just asked a question about some particular blood and some one thought i needed bulldog 101 classes. i appreciate the concern and now that ive re-read the posts i understand . i apologize to the person with whom ive been discussing this with if i offended them. ill re-post my question about turtlebuster in a better defined post. hopefully someone can help me out.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes hopefully someone can help  I'm still learning about bloodlines and what to look for, so I'm no help when it comes to that.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

JMAN2013 said:


> typical- if you actually really did know the breed your so called pit dogs come from the most loved"pet bulls". learn a litle about your friend other than chaining them in the backyard on a run- then you will see what a real"petbull" is about. novice puppy pusher.one thing you are right about tho... i am on the wrong site. glad to say it was a pleasure but not really. ps Fallons "ACE" kept momma warm at night.good luck with your philosophy.


:rain:
LOL, welcome to 2013 I guess....

FYI I don't have "pet bulls" or a "doggy run." 
Novice puppy pusher? Well I don't sell pups, and what I have won't be going to public.
I believe the fewer the better than put a dog in the wrong hands or be a mass producer like TG, per example.


----------



## JMAN2013 (Jan 2, 2013)

so dbag u got buster blood or not? u can keep yer tuff guy image on the forum. if you aint got no buster blood keep pushin yer curs. if you do i got the chedder.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

he doesnt, obvious by now. tb blood exists, check on game-dog.com

plenty of threads there on him


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

zohawn said:


> he doesnt, obvious by now. tb blood exists, check on game-dog.com
> 
> plenty of threads there on him


Yes I do AND THERE IS NO "TURTLEBUSTER BLOODLINE"

Ask St. Francis. He has it in his ped too, and we have half brother/sister dogs.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

JMAN2013 said:


> so dbag u got buster blood or not? u can keep yer tuff guy image on the forum. if you aint got no buster blood keep pushin yer curs. if you do i got the chedder.


I have dogs from *CHAMPIONS.* And you don't. :stick:


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

goemon said:


> yes i do and there is no "turtlebuster bloodline"
> 
> ask st. Francis. He has it in his ped too, and we have half brother/sister dogs.


then you dont have a tb bloodline do ya?


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

zohawn said:


> then you dont have a tb bloodline do ya?


Like I said, I just have him on the top of my dogs ped. Through CH. Red Dog.
His father was CH Timex. His grandather Fargo, and great grandfather CH Turtlebuster. It is Gaines' bloodline.

The one person i know of with those dogs will not sell them, and he is in Ohio.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Goemon said:


> Like I said, I just have him on the top of my dogs ped. Through CH. Red Dog.
> His father was CH Timex. His grandather Fargo, and great grandfather CH Turtlebuster. It is Gaines' bloodline.
> 
> The one person i know of with those dogs will not sell them, and he is in Ohio.


thank you for agreeing with me and actually answering the OP's question...i knew the knowledge was in there. just takes time to get it out.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

zohawn said:


> thank you for agreeing with me and actually answering the OP's question...i knew the knowledge was in there. just takes time to get it out.


No prob...just think we were on different page for a few, LOL. :roll:


----------

